# Best Radio Stations in Canada?



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello All,

My family and I are patiently awaiting PR visas for Canada. Having visited Canada a number of times, I thought that it would be nice to listen to some Canadian radio. I have just bought an Internet Radio and would like to add some channels to it. 

What are the best channels for:

Political/Topical Current Affairs Talk
Popular/Top 40 Chart
Rock
Easy Listening
Oldies

Is there a national radio station? (Obviously, Canada is a big country covering 6 time zones).

Also, what are the best stations based in Ontario?

Many thanks in advance.

Rob and Andrea.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My family and I are patiently awaiting PR visas for Canada. Having visited Canada a number of times, I thought that it would be nice to listen to some Canadian radio. I have just bought an Internet Radio and would like to add some channels to it.
> 
> ...


Hello Rob and Andrea,

Yes there is a national broadcaster in Canada, CBC Radio which broadcasts in all time zones. It itself has a number of stations and performs like a very mini-BBC. You can get all the info on Google.
I'm in the Toronto area so can really only speak to that market. If you go to List of radio stations in Ontario - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia you will find a list of all Ontario stations with their genres so you can try many out to see if they suit your needs. There are, of course, countless stations in the USA
Hope this helps and please enjoy Canadian radio.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

CBC is miniBBC is spot on. 

But these days you can use internet to hear radio stations. I listen to BBC via the internet. Some of the international stations have kept me good company in the miserable canadian winter lol


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My family and I are patiently awaiting PR visas for Canada. Having visited Canada a number of times, I thought that it would be nice to listen to some Canadian radio. I have just bought an Internet Radio and would like to add some channels to it.
> 
> ...


 hi we are waiting too! when i visit canada GTA i listern to chumfm and magic106 and if you like a bit of rock Q107 .i just look on the net for radio stations in -toroto or guelph or where you are thinking of going.i listern on my laptop all the time you can find out what is going on localy.cheers happy listerning.


----------

